# Soooo excited!!



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI peeps!
Well finally the Lister got back to me and this time the recipient has said YES to having my eggs!!
I am so relieved, i was starting to think something was wrong with me!!!!
So now i start d/r nasal spray on 22nd Oct.
I cant wait. Finally things are looking up!!!
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Alexia,

Fab news hunny,atleast now you can get started,loads of luck babe     

Kelly x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Well done alexia     good luck for the rest of you're cycle luv jo xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Already sent you an email hun but YAY!! Roll on october eh!!!!

Really pleased for you hun.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Alexia
Thats really good news!  Well done hun - let the ride begin!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Love
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Great news Hun  Roll on Tx!! 

 

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

alexia thats great news the waiting is the hardest bit but now you won't believe where the time went ~ here's hoping all goes well for you,


----------

